# Flyway highway



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

who thinks this show is a joke. all he ever talks about is his flambeau decoys and his bradly smoker. i dont think this guy can even hunt.:rant:


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I never want to hear the phrase "whack'em and stack'em" ever again.

Redneckman


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

While cutting my teeth that show is what showed me the ins and outs of waterfowling.. Definitely the best waterfowling show on the air..


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> While cutting my teeth that show is what showed me the ins and outs of waterfowling.. Definitely the best waterfowling show on the air..


totally, I even bought the autographed hat and ringtone from the website:lol:


----------



## cornfieldbill (Jun 6, 2009)

Hay some times they go and do not get a lot.I think that's hunt-en.Its not all kill kill.But I did like the fat guy he was funny.I think me got most of the ducks ???:gaga:


----------



## Big Cans (Oct 25, 2007)

The "Fat Guy" and Craig got in a fight at the end of last year. No longer friends.

Probably over something stupid like "I got that Band".....:lol:


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

The "Fat guy" was a much better shot IMHO. His not being on the new season is the main reason why I don't watch it anymore. Oh BTW I'm not a fan of putting a $400 sight on my gun which may at anytime get used for a boat paddle.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)




----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Have any of you witnessed any duck hunter with a hologram sight mounted on their shotgun ? It seems a bit overkill and just a gizmo that says "Hey, look what I got!"

I guess to each is own in what they choose to use, but it seems to me like it would be a hindrance while "leading" your ducks.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

*I'm laughing so hard my shoulder hurts*


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

That $400 sight doesn't help him shoot any better. I'm not much of a pump fan when it comes to duck guns but that sight cost as much as the gun. I'm not ripping on pumps but I would think he could get a sponser to get him a auto or at least a nice double.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

wow. lotta jealousy in the air.....just a regular ol' guy huntin and has a show and alot of sponsors which is why he uses the stuff.....if someone paid you the $$$$ you'd be doing the same thing and maybe not even as good.....its a show.....he is outhere but that is 98% of the guys out in the field.....


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I just cant see why guides would pay him the $2500 for him to come hunt with them.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

What cracks me up is that heres a guy with his own show and hes a lefty but uses a right handed shotgun. At least he did the first couple years, not sure what hes shooting now.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

What can I say, its kind of like Jersey shore, its a show I love to hate. At least with that show I get to see some eye candy in the form of Jwoww. If you relate to or like Flyway highway, then I'd say you are the same guy standing at a managed area drawing wearing your brand new waders in the draw room, your lanyard around your neck with the fake ebay bands, and don't forget, better put that headlamp on too and all matching brand new max 4 items.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

TK & Mike could have had a better waterfowl show than the flyway highway. I don't know how the show continues to be aired. 

TK & Mike lines I love WWM "waterfowl wida maker" "Lets go bust da hell outa some ducks" "should be a good day now that it's overcast" And every other line in the video. Those two dudes were dang funny. One of them dies a few years ago, but don't remember which one. 

Funny video

Smoke


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

10 ring said:


> I would think he could get a sponser to get him a auto or at least a nice double.


If I remember correctly they shot 11-87's prior to the split.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

This show certainly is not the best waterfowl hunting show on the air, but considering we don't have that many to choose from, I will continue to watch it. I do want a Bradley smoker after watching the show, those things are sweet!!


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Creative marketing.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Iconic Hunting World Figures*

First you had...









Then you had....












Now


----------

